# Is pork butt still safe after smoker quit?



## jfletcheriii (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi everyone? I am new to this thread and looking for some reassurance. I put a 10 lbs. butt in the smoker last night at 12 am and checked the temp. at 1 am and it was at 225 degrees. I set my alarm for 3 am and when I check the meat then it had dropped to 125. I fired it back up and by 3:30 the grill was back to 225. Is the meat safe to eat?


----------



## brooksy (Jul 4, 2014)

Did you check the temp of the meat at all? That's what will let you know if it's still safe. What kind of smoker are you using?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 4, 2014)

jfletcheriii said:


> Hi everyone? I am new to this thread and looking for some reassurance. I put a 10 lbs. butt in the smoker last night at 12 am and checked the temp. at 1 am and it was at 225 degrees. I set my alarm for 3 am and when I check the meat then it had dropped to 125. I fired it back up and by 3:30 the grill was back to 225. Is the meat safe to eat?


You should be Fine. The surface of the meat spent an hour at 225°F Sterilizing the surface. Then within 2.5 hours you were back up to temp. There would be some risk if you injected the meat, or if it was Deboned or Punctured in any way. Where was the Internal Temp (IT) at 3:00? How about now?...JJ


----------

